# Do you all believe in the 18 high temperature rule?



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi ladies, Im reading a fab book at the moment... But I do have my reservations about the above. 
Has anyone found that this is the case and been pregnant or the opposite

Thank you for reading,

Michelle xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

In general then many women can go by this but it's certainly not always the case, especially for women on fertility meds such as clomid which can raise temps, those with longer luteal phase etc.

This "18 day raised temp" is based on women who have the average 28 day cycle with ovulation on cd14 so if temp raised for 18 dpo then could be seen as good sign that pg but one would also assume that their AF was late if temp high for 18dpo which could be another indicator.

It's a bit of a myth that luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) is always 14 days...it can be anywhere between 10 - 117/18 days and still be classed as normal.

I ovulate fine with no problems and have high progesterone levels....I've not charted for a while but I used to quite a bit.  Although I ovulate on cd14/15, my cycles are 30/31 days so my luteal phase is 16/17 days.

My temps rarely dropped before AF arrived....mine would stay high until the day AF arrived or on a few occasions the day after...so taking my high temps, on occasion to 18 days but would usually be high for 16/17 dpo.

Temps are good at indicating patterns in our cycles but I personally wouldn't use them to confirm actually ovulated (ie don't know actual progesterone level from temps) or to confirm pregnancy....I'd only believe a positive hpt test.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------

